#ubuntu-ca 2011-01-31
<eternal> stupid people
<cjohnston> Is it possible for someone to please update this event: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/659/detail/ to the correct "Ubuntu Hour" global event? It is currently attached to last years global event.
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<dscassel> Morning, BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi dscassel ...had to reinstall kubuntu 10.10... natty 11.04 upgrade to X 1.10 stack version totally blocked me from any graphics use at all..totally ruined the xorgfiles
<BluesKaj> if you run nvidia on natty , don't let X remove any files
<johanbr> BluesKaj, yes, I think the proprietary nvidia driver doesn't work yet with the new xorg in natty
<johanbr> X breaking is always a pain, anything else is usually not too bad to recover from
<BluesKaj> yeah, there was awarning but I followed someone's advice that didn't apply to mysetup
<BluesKaj> obviously :)
#ubuntu-ca 2011-02-01
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<gpc> morning
#ubuntu-ca 2011-02-02
<s-fox> =) starcraftman
<s-fox> =)
<MagicFab> Hi Canada
<s-fox> Hi MagicFab
<MagicFab> I've recently created a LibreOffice DVD specifically for distribution in our multi-lingual geography
<MagicFab> It also helps introduce Ubuntu :)
<MagicFab> here's the recipe:
<MagicFab> http://wiki.documentfoundation.org/User:MagicFab/LibODVD
<MagicFab> if anyone wants to d/l the ISO ask me privately, I'll give you a link
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<s-fox> Hello BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi s-fox
<s-fox> How are you ?
<BluesKaj> ok s-fox , how about you ?
<s-fox> I am okay BluesKaj ,  just getting excited about my new ubuntu project
<BluesKaj> sorry s-fox , was away trying to get my other natty box to boot into the desktop
<s-fox> BluesKaj,  It is okay, I got caught up in a little problem with a server ;)
<s-fox> I am revitalising the Ubuntu Community Interviews - http://serial-coder.co.uk/?1128
<BluesKaj> this medis -server /pc was running natty , but the new X 1.10 stack came down the pipe and broke X and the nvidia driver, I fear thesame has happened with my other linux pc. I've been expecting it an I actually prefer maverick's stability anyway
<BluesKaj> s-fox, intersting page..tell me about your latest ubuntu project
<s-fox> BluesKaj,  I am continuing the interviews. It has been some time since any were done
<BluesKaj> looks like one has to give some the qustions a little thought :)
<BluesKaj> hmm, KB battery needs changing methinks
<s-fox> Yes, the questions are open ended =)
<BluesKaj> ok, bbiab , time to reinstall kubuntu 10.10 on the den pc.
<s-fox> Goodbye.
<dscassel> 'sup Canada
<dscassel> Kitchener's Ubuntu Hour is still on tonight, despite the (admittedly anticlimactic) snow.
<gpc> snow always makes me happy
<gpc> my car is currently burried and I don't care :)
<BluesKaj> not here , totally went south ofus
<dscassel> Chicago's pretty impressive... http://yfrog.com/gzm1twvj
#ubuntu-ca 2011-02-03
<LinuxPusher> am I too late?
<dscassel> Too late for what, I wonder?
<txwikinger> Too late?
<dscassel> Changing meeting date to Tuesdays.  Next meeting: Jan. 15.
<dscassel> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/684/detail/
<hypatia> dscassel: feb 15?
<gpc> hypatia: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-backintime-machine
<gpc> to attend the meeting
<hypatia> gpc: lol
<gpc> it's a VM that uses Wine, all very complicated but the package makes it simple
<dscassel> Feb 15. :P
<BobJonkman> Darn.  I was hoping to try that package
<dscassel> I'm still writing 2005 on cheques.
<BobJonkman> Me too.  that's the last time I had money
<gpc> hahaha
<crond> http://www.thestar.com/news/canada/article/932571--ottawa-threatens-to-reverse-crtc-decision-on-internet-billing
<crond> just FYI folks
<kbot> hello all
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<dscassel> Morning. :)
<BluesKaj> 'morning dscassel
<dscassel> BluesKaj: Any luck with natty lately?
<BluesKaj> no dscassel I reverted to maverick , the X1.10 stack removed important xorg files and the replacements broke X on my 2 linuxboxes
<BluesKaj> all's well tho I had backups of all the important and media files, so no data was lost
<BluesKaj> what's the gdm app responsible for "desktop effects" ?
<hakimsheriff> hi people
#ubuntu-ca 2011-02-04
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<dscassel> Morning, BluesKaj.
<dscassel> "Desktop effects" is compiz, btw.
<BluesKaj> 'morning dscassel ...still is compiz eh, ok wasn't sure ...I know that it used to be in 10.04
<BluesKaj> dscassel, someone "corrected" me at #ubuntu the other day and claimed that it wasn't compiz anymore
<BluesKaj> on 10.10
<BluesKaj> hmm , I'm running kde , I wonder if it's not a kwin thing and not compiz, dscassel
<khloroform_> someone do some Web developement on ubuntu/linux? I do that for the job on M$ environement (IIS / MVC / WebForms / ASP.NET), but I would like to learn it on linux. Any suggestions of technologies ?
<willwh> khloroform: yup
<willwh> you want to do asp.net development in ubuntu?
<willwh> or just web development?
<dscassel> BluesKaj: Oh, yeah, I have no idea what kubuntu does.
#ubuntu-ca 2011-02-05
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
 * genii-around makes a pot of coffee
<genii-around> Anyone alive ?
<genii-around> I just got back from an interesting meeting about this CRTC usage based billing. Bleh.
<genii-around> There might be something like a one-minute overview later on Global's 6pm news but basically it was just an exercise in frustration.
<dscassel> genii-around: Moderately alive, yes.
<dscassel> The media doesn't get it.
<dscassel> Fortunately, the government seems to, which is just weird.
<dscassel> I'm not used to Tory cabinet ministers being sensible.
<dscassel> Although if they really got it, they'd be talking about splitting up the monopolists to prevent them being wholesalers, retailers and content providers.
<genii-around> But the main immediate problem for our ISP for instance is: We MUST collect the $2/GB overage from individual customers and remit it to Bell. Bell is not required. it's optional if they want to collect it or not from their subscribers.
<dscassel> Yup
<dscassel> I signed up with these guys this week: https://www.eyesurf.net/index.html
<dscassel> (Kitchener-Waterloo only, unfortunately)
<genii-around> And yet it's the same physical line. And we must remit immediately to bell the overage money, which can be conceivable up to $5000 per customer. This is from our pocket. Then we have to try and get this money after the fact from the heavy user that now owes US. We will be bankrupt in most 2 months
<dscassel> Yup. It was obviously conceived in Bell's boardroom. The CRTC just rubber stamped it.
<genii-around> which will not help us even if an act of parliament says they screwed up, etc. We will be dead by then and one less competitior to them
<genii-around> sorry to rant but it's just... like that.
<dscassel> Yup.
 * genii-around sips and thinks
<hypatia> genii-around: was it a meeting with the CRTC or what?
 * hypatia once explained how Skype works to the current Chair
<hypatia> that was lulz
<genii-around> hypatia: No. A group "Online Party of Canada" and it's members decided to contact us (as being a small ISP affected) to invite us to a panel discussion with them and some others, with media present for a Q & A. CRTC declined to attend but were invited.
<genii-around> !ping
<lubotu1> ping-pong, a fun game for all the family
<genii-around> OK, I'm alive again :)
 * hypatia nods
<hypatia> cool
<hypatia> gotta run now :)
<genii-around> Have fun!
<dscassel> genii-around: What's your ISP?
<genii-around> dscassel: Toronto FreeNet
<dscassel> Oh, awesome.
<genii-around> dscassel: It is more or less a co-op
<dscassel> Yeah.  I was a member of National Capital Freenet about 15 years ago.
<genii-around> dscassel: Yes, very similar idea
<genii-around> So this whole thing will kill us and set back internet access for the marginalized
<dscassel> Yeah, I can imagine. You're not about go to installng your own DSLAMs.
<dscassel> Did you make a submission to the CRTC when they were asking for input?
<dscassel> I'm guessing you were ignored...
<genii-around> Not unless there's some sudden influx of large capital ( re the DSLAMs)
<genii-around> dscassel: Yes, we were ignored because we are so small we are like the parasite that lives on the flea which lives on the animal which is Bell
<dscassel> Poetic. :)
<jaguar> lol
<genii-around> Apologies if I sound bitter, but it is of course because I am
<dscassel> genii-around: I don't think bitterness is unreasonable in this situation.
 * genii-around makes more coffee and passes the mugs around
<genii-around> Guess I'll float around the web and wait for the 6pm Global thing to see what kind of slant they are getting on it in the 60 seconds or so they said it will likely occupy
<dscassel> I'd tune in, but I canceled cable. :)
<genii-around> Hah
<genii-around> What I find weird is NetFlix having some kind of deal without overages from dslam to subscriber when they have no dslam equipment
<dscassel> Weird.
<genii-around> I *suspect* but cannot prove it is somehow because if Bell does that to them, it must charge overages on it's own on-demand video services
<dscassel> The line between what is an anti-competitive action and what isn't seems to depend on what the end product.
<genii-around> Yes, somewhat
<genii-around> non-interactive content delivery like tv or interactive like irc or so...
#ubuntu-ca 2011-02-06
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
 * genii-around sips his Timmys coffee
<BluesKaj> genii-around, you must be desperate for a coffee :)
<genii-around> BluesKaj: I actually like the java there :)
<BluesKaj> really genii-around , I always found it weak and watery
<genii-around> Maybe it depends on the local branch. Is not too bad around here. But I don't usually buy a cup there, I get a large can and make it at the office
<BluesKaj> from tim's ?
<genii-around> Yup
<genii-around> They also sell the same stuff at the Longos store near here, maybe they have some deal going with Tim Hortons
<BluesKaj> is it any good if brewed at home or office ?
<genii-around> BluesKaj: I like that you can make it pretty strong and it's not bitter
<BluesKaj> cool
<BluesKaj> pricey ?
<genii-around> BluesKaj: About $14 for a big can, so a bit
<genii-around> My boss pays :)
<BluesKaj> it's the "name"
<BluesKaj> I like the president choice "great canadian coffee"
<genii-around> Mother Parkers is the place where pretty much all the different brands in Canada originate. They have their own roasting ovens here and bring in bulk beans, then do different recipe/treatments depending on the retailer's spec
<genii-around> PC brand is one of theirs actually
<BluesKaj> ahh, interesting , but mother parkers , oh lord :P
<genii-around> It sounds weird, but they are the ones with the equipment like ovens and so on in Canada. As for the beans for a particular customer like No Frills or whatnot, those are supplied by that customer. so Mother Parkers own stuff is actually different
<genii-around> ( well, as coffee goes! )
<genii-around> My friend is one of the guys they send into the oven when it's turned off to shovel out all the charcoal and clean them out, etc.
<BluesKaj> ok , so you have inside info .no pun intended
<genii-around> BluesKaj: I've been there once with him on a quiet night for a tour, was pretty cool
<hakimsheriff> Hey people
<dougdastew> Hi all    -- I am about to try some virtual  machines in Ubuntu  -- so my questuion is : what one is the best?
<dougdastew> Xen --- VirtualBox VM kvm Qem???
<dougdastew> that should be qemu
<dougdastew> I am going to put XP on it and Ubuntu11.04
#ubuntu-ca 2012-01-30
<BluesKaj> Hiyas folks
<bregma> morning all
<BluesKaj> howdy bregma
<khoover> also, what'd a good language be for 3D game programming - specifically games like DK or evil genius.
#ubuntu-ca 2012-01-31
<dscassel> khoover: The people I Know who do 3D game programming do it in C++.
<dscassel> Depends on your parameters for judging "good language," really.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<bregma> moin
<BluesKaj> morning
<BluesKaj> bregma, ^
<khoover> i got accepted to UW's honours Comp Sci. :)
<dscassel> khoover: Congrats! :D
 * dscassel is BMATH (HCS) 1999 from UWaterloo. :D
<khoover> thanks mate. and on the game i was thinking of writing, maybe trying to do a 3D base builder + minions would be a tad difficult for my first game
#ubuntu-ca 2012-02-01
<bregma> accursed ISP didn't renew my .ca domain name again
<bregma> every two years, the same thing
<bregma> they charge me for renewal in December, I pay up, then February 1st all my emails start bouncing
<bregma> and I get a "oops, our bad, hur hur hur" from their support
<bregma> feh
<BluesKaj> hi all
<khoover> bregma, can't switch?
<bregma> switching is yet another inconvenience, and these guys are inexpensive (and I get what I pay for)
<dscassel> Oh right, it's Ubuntu Developer Week (in #ubuntu-classroom, if you're so inclined)
<BobJonkman> Schedule for timezone EST at https://www.google.com/calendar/embed?title=Ubuntu%20Classroom%20Schedule&mode=AGENDA&height=600&wkst=1&bgcolor=%23FFFFFF&src=canonical.com_qg6t4s8i7mg8d4lgfu9f93qid4%40group.calendar.google.com&color=%23A32929&ctz=America/Toronto
#ubuntu-ca 2012-02-02
<BluesKaj> morning folks
<khoover> hola senor
<BluesKaj> hi khoover
#ubuntu-ca 2012-02-04
<BluesKaj> hey all
#ubuntu-ca 2012-02-05
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<d4n137> good morning folks.
<d4n137> maybe someone here can answer a question:  Now that tomboy has been removed from 12.04, what does it mean for the Ubuntu One Tomboy integration?
<BluesKaj> d4n37 , Tomboy is still available in 12.04
<BluesKaj> oops
#ubuntu-ca 2013-01-31
<dw311er> hey all, so I'm having a bit of an issue I was wondering if I could get a bit of help with?
<DarwinSurvivor> grrrrr, missed ANOTHER one
<DarwinSurvivor> can someone update the topic to tell people to stick around longer than 2 mintues...?
#ubuntu-ca 2013-02-01
<BobJonkman1> DarwinSurvivor: The topic should be editable by anyone
* BobJonkman1 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam | Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Forum: http://canada.ubuntuforums.org/ | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | S.V.P utilisez #ubuntu-qc pour soutien en français |  Meeting info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings | Next meeting Thur, 28 Feb 4:00pm PST, 7:00pm EST, 8:30pm NST | Got a question? Wait for the answer!
<DarwinSurvivor> BobJonkman1: didn't know that, thanks
#ubuntu-ca 2013-02-03
<Chat1607> Allo
<Stevely2003> Hi everyone
<DarwinSurvivor> hi
<Stevely2003> Other than re-installing...  how would I correct the following error while trying to use single-sign-on (Ubuntu 11.10)...   Method "CreateItem" with signature "a{sv}(oayay)b" on interfact "org.freedesktop.Secret.Collection" doesn't exist.
<Stevely2003> (This is for connecting to Ubuntu One)
<DarwinSurvivor> looks like an old bug
<DarwinSurvivor> did this happen after a clean install, after trying Ubuntu-One for the first time, spontaneously, or after you changed something?
<Stevely2003> It's a fresh install, didn't get a chance to install anything else...  was just trying to sign-on to Ubuntu One.
<Stevely2003> (anything else = nothing)
<Stevely2003> first time
<DarwinSurvivor> Is there any particular reason why you installed 11.10 (which is not supported starting in April)?
<Stevely2003> Only version I had on CD. (Installing on an older PIII laptop with CD rom drive; 512MB ram)
<DarwinSurvivor> ah
<Stevely2003> :-)
<DarwinSurvivor> well, that version is going to no longer get any updates (for desktop edition) starting in april, so I'd recommend installing a newer release anyways
<DarwinSurvivor> If you are worried about performance, xubuntu or lubuntu (xubuntu is a little easier) run much quicker than regular ubuntu
<Stevely2003> Yeah, that's what I want to do... but don't have a dvd rom.
<Stevely2003> yes, performance is awful right now...
<Stevely2003> xubuntu... I'll have to look it up and give it a try.
<DarwinSurvivor> xubuntu is available on the ubuntu website. You can install from a usb drive if you don't have a burner.
<DarwinSurvivor> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Stevely2003> Not sure the laptop will boot from USB...  I'll check the bios and see the boot order...
<Stevely2003> (Yeah, I saw xubuntu.org and lubuntu.net sites...)
<DarwinSurvivor> oh, my bad, xubuntu is on its own website now
<DarwinSurvivor> http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/
<DarwinSurvivor> the usb instructions in the first link will still work for xubuntu :)
<Stevely2003> I've tried Knoppix 6.7 too...  that one was very much faster than Ubuntu 11.10.
<DarwinSurvivor> yes, standard ubuntu is no longer recommended for slow/old hardware as it uses compiz with 3d acceleration for the default desktop
<DarwinSurvivor> If you don't want to do a full reinstall, you can install the xubuntu-desktop package (which installs the xfce part of xubuntu) and then upgrade to 12.04
<DarwinSurvivor> If you go that route, I recommend removing the ubuntu-desktop package before the upgrade so you don't have to download all the new gnome/unity stuff (will make the upgrade faster)
<Stevely2003> probably easier to just do the full install
<DarwinSurvivor> Stevely2003: probably, unless you can't get it to boot off the usb
<DarwinSurvivor> the xubuntu install is also fairly small, so it won't take as long as the ubuntu one did
<DarwinSurvivor> do you know the difference between standard and LTS releases?
<Stevely2003> only that LTS is long term support?
<DarwinSurvivor> that's part of it
<DarwinSurvivor> I would recommend installing 12.04 (LTS) or 12.10 (current)
<DarwinSurvivor> 12.10 is the newest version (came out in October) and is supported until April 2014
<DarwinSurvivor> 12.04 is an LTS (actually, it's a LONG long term support!) which is supported until April 2017
<Stevely2003> why the much longer support for that version?
<DarwinSurvivor> If you want fully updated software and usually upgrade every 6 or 12 months anyways, go with 12.10 (and 13.04 in April)
<DarwinSurvivor> if you don't want to have to worry about upgrades for a long time and don't mind some of your software being older (you still get security updates), go with 12.0
<DarwinSurvivor> if you don't want to have to worry about upgrades for a long time and don't mind some of your software being older (you still get security updates), go with 12.04
<DarwinSurvivor> I'm not sure why that one got 5 years instead of the standard 3 year LTS support, it was something Canonical decided and there have been a few reasons given
<Stevely2003> ok...  12.04 it is...
<Stevely2003> Thanks for the info and suggestions.
<DarwinSurvivor> There's rumours of them switching to rolling release (no more explicit releases) in the next few years, so who knows what will be happening by the time that LTS runs out :P
<DarwinSurvivor> no problem
<DarwinSurvivor> if you come back for help and no-one answers, just stick around for a bit. it sometimes takes 20 minutes or so for someone to notice the activity.
<DarwinSurvivor> if you need something urgent the #ubuntu channel is usually well-staffed 24/7
<DarwinSurvivor> I tend to miss people's questions by like 5 minutes :(
<Stevely2003> No worries.  I haven't been in IRC since 1993/1994...  this brings back memories...   like /me is gonna get some shut-eye soon.
<DarwinSurvivor> lol
<Stevely2003> Ok. onto the booting usb dance.  Thanks again. Talk to you some other time.
#ubuntu-ca 2014-01-27
<genii> It occurs to me a simple videoconferencing system might be built by streaming webcam through ffserver to an URL, the server there combines the separate feeds into one feed like here: https://trac.ffmpeg.org/wiki/Create%20a%20mosaic%20out%20of%20several%20input%20videos
 * genii slides BobJonkman a fresh beverage
 * BobJonkman is grateful!
<genii> BobJonkman: Been thinking about this videoconferencing still.
<genii> It occurs to me a simple videoconferencing system might be built by streaming webcam through ffserver to an URL, the server there combines the separate feeds into one feed like here: https://trac.ffmpeg.org/wiki/Create%20a%20mosaic%20out%20of%20several%20input%20videos
<BobJonkman> :)
 * BobJonkman checks it out
<BobJonkman> OK, but why not do that at the client?
<BobJonkman> ie. client receives four streams from peers, and creates the mosaic.
<BobJonkman> (I'd like to avoid any central server)
<BobJonkman> Perhaps a TURN or STUN server is necessary to deal with NAT routers
<BobJonkman> But those can drop off once the peer connection is established
<BobJonkman> Doing it at the client also lets each client cherrypick which streams to include
<BobJonkman> So if Alice, Carol, Dave and Malcolm are participating in a conference, perhaps Alice has enough bandwidth to view Carol, Dave and Malcolm all at the same time
<BobJonkman> But if Carol is limited in BW, she might only view Alice.
<BobJonkman> And there's a possibility of asymmetrical feeds -- I might view your video, but you don't view mine (although that incurs a BW hit for both of us)
 * genii sips and contemplates
<dougdastew1> what about hangout on air??
<BobJonkman> dougdastew1: I think I'd like to try that for the next Ubuntu-ca meetign
<dougdastew1> is it more of a oneway thing?
<genii> BobJonkman: My first thought was: Have people use their VLC to stream to a specific IP which has fairly good downstream. Then combine the feeds there and shove them to another machine which has high upstream for re-broadcast
<BobJonkman> But Hangouts on Air require a central server (google Plus and/or YouTube)
<BobJonkman> genii: The nice thing about that is that BW is constant, and predictable.
<BobJonkman> The client only connects one stream to the server, and receives only one feed from the server, regardless of how many participants there are
<BobJonkman> dougdastew1: From what I understand about Hangouts On Air is that there are up to 10 peer-to-peer (or maybe client-to-server) participants, but any number of viewers who can stream a view-only feed from the server without participating.
<BobJonkman> Depending on how easy it is to switch in and out the participants, it might be a good way to allow a large crowd to hold a meeting
<BobJonkman> In the meeting last Thursday we had three people lined up to participate.
<dougdastew1> I am looking at some on air stuff now
<BobJonkman> dougdastew1: Did you drop out to allow someone else in?
 * BobJonkman was greedy and hogged a stream for the entire duration
<genii> Yeah, sorry, I did too ....
<dougdastew1> Yes I was just exploring options
<genii> To make my Firefox use less bandwidth for RTC I changed the media.navigator.video.default_height andmedia.navigator.video.default_width to lowest settings
<genii> I probably looked pretty blocky to others :)
<BobJonkman> Didn't really notice.
<BobJonkman> genii: Was that you with the noisy gas pipe?
<genii> Heh, yes
<BobJonkman> Although it seemed to me the noise came and went with Jeff Smith..
<genii> I wonder if there's some way to just multiplex feeds. Like, combine 4 into one so 40 people, 2x2 in each thumbnail or something
<BobJonkman> genii Sounds like an ideal scheme for peer-to-peer.  I aggregate two friends, and send it to you. You aggregate that with another friend, and send it to someone else.
<BobJonkman> Just need to find a way to limit that so we don't regress to infinity
<genii> BobJonkman: That was my thinking, yes
 * genii sips and tinkers with ffmpeg
<genii> In other news, for the Project Ara Scout projects, i made a cellphone out of cardboard :)
<genii> http://imagebin.org/289368 shows all the layers of my "Dagwood Sandwich" idea for modular phone you snap together or apart
<dougdastew1> BobJonkman: With hangout onair you can only have 10 participants, others can only view and/or ask typed questions.
<dougdastew1> https://support.google.com/plus/answer/2553119?hl=en&ref_topic=2553242&rd=1
<genii> It might be I've had too much coffee. But a decentralized system for aggregation of feeds is intriguing me now. The idea reminds me sort of how underground cells work. Small groups attached to each other talk to other small groups who talk to other small groups, etc
#ubuntu-ca 2014-01-28
<genii> From another channel: http://youtu.be/DYu_bGbZiiQ ...reminds me of the videoconferencing stuff :)
<genii> A user in #google has this issue with Hangouts today: https://plus.google.com/112127291830325669645/posts/XonnNmQa66c
#ubuntu-ca 2014-01-29
<BobJonkman> Looks like he's sharing his own screen.
#ubuntu-ca 2014-01-30
 * genii sips
